# An Unforgettable Journey



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

"There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition, of unspeakable love."
by Washington Irving

My son sent me these words six years ago after my father passed away after a battle with an aggressive form of Leukemia. I was struggling with grief. My husband asked me what kind of puppy I wanted. I told him a Golden. We researched, we chose a breeder, we drove out to meet her when she was three weeks old. Her breeder's home was immaculate, her mother was an angel, all the appropriate clearances where in order. The experience was magical. 

Gypsy was perfect in every way, she was smart, sweet, funny, she was enchanting. 

She was such a clown, and a terrible thief, she loved bird watching and toys and long walks and she loved swimming. She would search shopping bags when they were brought home looking for the new toy she knew she would find. She played a game with our cockatoo, she would hold a ball in her mouth and make it squeak, the bird would mimic the noise. She would play with our five pound yorkie and pretend to be afraid. She loved road trips and hikes. She loved her family. 

I took her to her vet Friday morning, she was given antibiotics, we took her back Sunday afternoon and our vet told us we needed to take her to a trauma center three hours away. Monday morning we were told she had a huge mass in her lungs and they were filled with fluid. There were no options, we had to say goodby to our precious girl. 

I can't even begin to process this, it was such a shock. I feel like I missed something, I didn't know about cancer and golden retrievers. I'm rethinking everything I did. I can't imagine life without her. 

Rest in peace my precious girl. Thank you for every sweet moment. We love you,Gypsy Moonbeam.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for telling us about Gypsy. She was beautiful. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be, losing a relatively young dog so suddenly, though many people here have also gone through the same thing. Rest easy, Gypsy, and hugs to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a lovely tribute to Gypsy who was clearly loved. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl, Gypsy. I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a heart dog. They change our lives in so many ways and when they leave us the loss is overwheming . Run free Gypsy and catch the stars. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gypsy*

Gypsy was such a beautiful girl and it is CLEAR how much you loved her. I am so very sorry.
My Smooch, our adopted Golden Retriever girl, went fast also and she had fluid around her lungs.
The only bright side is that she did not suffer, with a long, drawn, out illness. We chose to send her to the Rainbow Bridge also. I added Gypsy to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-5.html


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your lovely Gypsy.

Run fast, run free Gypsy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Gypsy, what a special girl. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your Gypsy.....loved all her antics...she sounds awesome...hold all her memories dear to your heart...many of us have gone through the same loss....RIP Gypsy girl....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. It's so obvious in your tribute to her how much she was adored.

Sleep softly, beautiful Gypsy.

Sending prayers for you for comfort and strength.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry. She was far too young. I wish you peace as you travel this very difficult road.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss Allee. As ones who has experienced the love from a similar companion, it's heart breaking. My prayers and thoughts are with you at this time. I know it's hard, extremely hard but take solace that they are without fear, pain and are in a loving place.

Gypsy, rest easy and play hard. Thank you for sharing your love with your family. They were truly blessed to have had you in their life. There are many loved ones that have crossed over who will and have greeted you. Know that you are still loved and remembered for you left a paw print on their hearts.


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

My husband and I both want to thank you all for the kind words and support. It means so much. 

Karen, thank you for adding our Gypsy's name to the Rainbow Bridge list and for your sweet message. We are both deeply touched by the eternal flames and the serenity prayer. It's very comforting to think of our beautiful girl being welcomed by Smooch, Snobear, and all the others. 

What a wonderful group of people you are to welcome a stranger under the worst possible circumstances. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Gypsy, your love for her shines through in every word you wrote, her photos are beautiful.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Gypsy was a special girl, thank you for sharing with us. We're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of such a special girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Allee said:


> "There is a sacredness in tears. They are not the mark of weakness, but of power. They speak more eloquently than ten thousand tongues. They are the messengers of overwhelming grief, of deep contrition, of unspeakable love."
> by Washington Irving
> ...
> Gypsy was perfect in every way, she was smart, sweet, funny, she was enchanting.
> ...


What a beautiful, beautiful tribute to your sweet Gypsy. ... so true, the messangers of unspeakable love. I'm so very sorry for your loss but I am so glad that your Gypsy knew the love you and your family gave her. I hope your memories will help ease your pain. Hugs


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Another beautiful soul, gone too soon. I lost my Gus this past April at age 7. Heartbreaking. I wish you well.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi and I am so sorry for your loss of Gypsy. She was so young but you still have a beautiful memories. We all know how hard it is, but you must get on this forum and talk about it, I know it will help. Hugs to you!!!


----------

